# What is Your favourite plane from ww2?



## plan_D (Jun 2, 2004)

The peoples aicraft are as such: 

Lanc- Lancaster
C.C - P.108
GrG - Me-262A-1a
LG - P-38 Lightning
Me - Spitfire
Brad - Manchester

That P.108 is nothing special, it was an experiment. Do you know they tested Spitfires with flamethrowers as a ground attack plane but soon realised it was stupid.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2004)

i know but its still crazy  yup, and the germans tried to use flamethrowers as a rear defence for Dornier Do-17's 8)


----------



## Lightning Guy (Jun 2, 2004)

Rear defense would be one thing. I would think with a forward firing flame thrower you would soon be flying into your own flame.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2004)

i doubt it would be that effective anyway...............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2004)

yeah, on the dorniers they just squirted oil most of the time


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2004)

if the cockpit of the pilot behind got couvered in oil, he wouldn't be able to see, so it would be pretty effective................


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2004)

thats what happened to that hurricane pilot that was on tv a few nights ago


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2004)

really??


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2004)

yup, thats where i leant about it, christ, you didnt think i just happned to know that did you?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2004)

i was a little suprised yes................


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2004)

well, i am trying learn more so i can post more on topic 8)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2004)

good for you...............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2004)

indeed 8)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2004)

very.............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2004)

ok lets not get into another one of these


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 4, 2004)

and why not??


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 5, 2004)

because it takes up pages and its my job as a mod to stop it?


----------



## Stuka-99 (Jun 5, 2004)

Mind you it may have been effective if they place the flamethrower under the spitfire then it would surely be spitting fire !!!!1


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 5, 2004)

or, if they painted some nose art on it and put the flamethrower where the mouth is


----------



## luca servitto (Jun 5, 2004)

that would look cool!! still they would just fly OVER the flame


----------



## Lightning Guy (Jun 5, 2004)

And shooting yourself down is never a good move. Although I'm sure it happened once or twice.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 8, 2004)

broberly why you never fire you r canon at over Mach 1, your mistake will catch up with you.............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 8, 2004)

cheap pun


----------



## Lightning Guy (Jun 8, 2004)

Except not exaclty true. If a plane is traveling at Mach 1, so are the shells for the cannon while they are sitting in the magazine. Once they are fired, their true velocity will be equal to the velocity of the weapon plus the velocity of the aircraft.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 8, 2004)

i realise that, it's the same as an aircraft sitting on the deck of a moving carrier doing 15 knots, the plane's travveling at 15 knots before it's even moved, it was just a way to make a cheap pun.................


----------



## kiwimac (Jun 9, 2004)

Actually during the Korean war, a Sabre pilot managed to do just that. He test fired his cannon and then put the sabre into a dive, exceeding mach 1 and pulled up out of the dive, straight into the path of the cannon shells he had fired moments before shot himself down.

Kiwimac


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 9, 2004)




----------



## Lightning Guy (Jun 9, 2004)

But that wasn't flying into the back of your own bullets.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 9, 2004)

it'll still do damage though.........................


----------

